# Asmodus Gx chip vs DNA chip?



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

Greetings. I know there are a lot of peeps with experience with both of these chips hence my question; Which do you prefer? Bearing in mind I like to tinker so I am leaning more towards DNA with escribe but Asmodus has a huge following here. Advice would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KB_314 (19/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Greetings. I know there are a lot of peeps with experience with both of these chips hence my question; Which do you prefer? Bearing in mind I like to tinker so I am leaning more towards DNA with escribe but Asmodus has a huge following here. Advice would be appreciated.


I'm also interested to hear viewpoints from people who own both - shouldn't take too long...
I don't own an Asmodus, but I think it's safe to say that if you're a "tinkerer" the DNA would be hard to beat. Depending on your power preference, the new SX mini.. mini... might be a good option too when it reaches SA. The yihi 450j is probably the other chip to consider for tinkerers. I've owned a couple of DNA's and an old SX Mini with 350 chip - all superb. Have my eye on an Asmodus too though because of stellar local reviews

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Greetings. I know there are a lot of peeps with experience with both of these chips hence my question; Which do you prefer? Bearing in mind I like to tinker so I am leaning more towards DNA with escribe but Asmodus has a huge following here. Advice would be appreciated.


winner question @gdigitel ...that asmodus plaque is haunting me but toss up between that and the new dnas..i like tinkering but half hour to calibrate batteries i heard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

I have read great reviews for the yihi 450 chip but I am not overly fond of the form factor of the current available options. You tend to pay a lot for something that cannot even house a 25mm atty decently.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (19/12/16)

It'll also be interesting if the techies could please explain the difference in temp control. I understand pulse modulation but not the other type ... something to do with DC - DC ? Like the YiHi (Michael Jackson) chipset and the DNA.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zaher619 (19/12/16)

Lol at "yihi(Michael Jackson)"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (20/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> winner question @gdigitel ...that asmodus plaque is haunting me but toss up between that and the new dnas..i like tinkering but half hour to calibrate batteries i heard


Oooh that Asmodus Plaque looks so ornate. 
Apparently you don't have to calibrate battery but if you do it will give you the optimum power and life out of the battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/12/16)

@gdigitel ok so got a minikin v2 today and very impressed with the chip...running a single coil ni80 and the curve mode is amazing so much better than pre heat. my dna mod is coming tomorrow so will then give my verdict

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/16)

ok an hour into dna with escribe and its not for the faint hearted...i dnt fear tech but im battling...at this stage minikin v2 has a superior vape with less button pressing same tank and coils. need to watch some escribe videos tonight...oh and im doing 0.2 ohm ss tc

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (22/12/16)

@incredible_hullk I will soon find out about DNA and escribe because mine is on its way. I think when you get the hang of it, it can be quite a powerful tool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rusty (22/12/16)

i just ordered the RaW ! Cant wait !!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/12/16)

ok escribe video watched, modsetup properly over the last hour and boom..dna smoothness...love this mod now and flavour profiles u get amazing. even dont get any pepper from tfa vanilla bean ice cream...damn fantastic! we have a winner: DNA for me!

edit: u vape alot during set up, i used nic free juice to avoid any possible OD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel (23/12/16)

Oooh that's what I wanted to hear @incredible_hullk . I was starting to get concerned that my Xmas was going to be filled with buyer's remorse. Freaking hate that thing. Can't wait to open my pressie.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

